# Craftsman 10 inch radial saw part needed - Help



## ashnook (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, I have an old (1978?) 10 inch Craftsman radial arm saw which until today was working great. Unfortunately the saw jammed in a bit of hard wood and broke one Carriage Bearing (part number 63117). Can anyone help me locate one or more of these bearings. I can arrange shipment to the UK so this need not be a problem. I will be completely lost without this saw and if I cannot get a replacement bearing I might have to buy a new saw (OUCH!!!). Thanks for any help you can give me.

Brian


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ashnook said:


> Hi, I have an old (1978?) 10 inch Craftsman radial arm saw which until today was working great. Unfortunately the saw jammed in a bit of hard wood and broke one Carriage Bearing (part number 63117). Can anyone help me locate one or more of these bearings. I can arrange shipment to the UK so this need not be a problem. I will be completely lost without this saw and if I cannot get a replacement bearing I might have to buy a new saw (OUCH!!!). Thanks for any help you can give me.
> 
> Brian


Bearings of most types are generally not specific to any given application. Unless there that seems to be something model speficif about this bearing I would look for a suitable replacement.

Here in the States Timken is a major bearing source. 

Can you post a picture of the bearing?

George


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ashnook said:


> Hi, I have an old (1978?) 10 inch Craftsman radial arm saw which until today was working great. Unfortunately the saw jammed in a bit of hard wood and broke one Carriage Bearing (part number 63117). Can anyone help me locate one or more of these bearings. I can arrange shipment to the UK so this need not be a problem. I will be completely lost without this saw and if I cannot get a replacement bearing I might have to buy a new saw (OUCH!!!). Thanks for any help you can give me.
> 
> Brian


The carriage bearings are unusual. I had a 1983 Craftsman RAS and replaced the carriage bearings a long time ago.

I will see if I can find the old ones. I normally keep things like this around.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The pack rat was correct, I did have the old carriage bearings.

Mine are part #63777.

Your part is showing as "no longer available" on the http://www.searspartsdirect.com site.

These are unusual bearings in that they have a "V" groove on the outside which engages in the carriage rails.

Let me know if you want me to measure my old bearings.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

ashnook said:


> Hi, I have an old (1978?) 10 inch Craftsman radial arm saw which until today was working great. Unfortunately the saw jammed in a bit of hard wood and broke one Carriage Bearing (part number 63117). Can anyone help me locate one or more of these bearings. I can arrange shipment to the UK so this need not be a problem. I will be completely lost without this saw and if I cannot get a replacement bearing I might have to buy a new saw (OUCH!!!). Thanks for any help you can give me.
> 
> Brian


Those saws sell here, USA, for as little as $50.00. You might want to consider getting another just for parts, which I have done. If the motor goes you're done, but with a spare motor on hand you're back on track. I was also able to order those bearings a few years ago as I like to keep a few spares on hand, but I don't have any old ones...sorry. :yes: bill


----------



## ashnook (Aug 4, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Bearings of most types are generally not specific to any given application. Unless there that seems to be something model speficif about this bearing I would look for a suitable replacement.
> 
> Here in the States Timken is a major bearing source.
> 
> ...


Here are two pics of the bearing.

Thanks


----------



## ashnook (Aug 4, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> The pack rat was correct, I did have the old carriage bearings.
> 
> Mine are part #63777.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave, thanks. I have posted two pics of a good bearing, do they look like yours? The size is 1 5/16" (33mm) across and 1/2" (12mm) thick.

Brian


----------



## ashnook (Aug 4, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Those saws sell here, USA, for as little as $50.00. You might want to consider getting another just for parts, which I have done. If the motor goes you're done, but with a spare motor on hand you're back on track. I was also able to order those bearings a few years ago as I like to keep a few spares on hand, but I don't have any old ones...sorry. :yes: bill


Thanks Bill, if anyone knows of a Sears Craftsman 10" Radial Arm Saw Model Number 113.19770 circa 1978 for sale please let me know. I can arrange payment and delivery/collection within the USA. Thanks, Brian.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check Craig's List*

I found this one for $50.00 locally near Detroit:
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/3146232192.html

Shipping may be your biggest issue, but if you have a friend here in the USA, have them check near their location.

Here's the entire list of saws:
http://detroit.craigslist.org/search/tla?query=radial+arm+saw&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=

BTW those bearings are the same for all the saws I've seen and own. They are typical for the silding on the steel rods that support the saw motor and carriage.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ashnook said:


> Hi Dave, thanks. I have posted two pics of a good bearing, do they look like yours? The size is 1 5/16" (33mm) across and 1/2" (12mm) thick.
> 
> Brian


Checking my old bearing, they are
Outside dia. 1 5/16in
Dia at bottom of groove 1 3/32in
Inside dia 25/64in
Thickness 15/64in

If you want me to send these to you, you will not have enough posts to do a PM on the site, so send email to (Trying to avoid the spambots) 
tyke at ptd (dot) net
Provide your name and address.

I am not recalling why I replaced these. It may have been due to a wobble in the carriage.
Well two bearings, so you get to pick the best one.


----------



## ashnook (Aug 4, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Checking my old bearing, they are
> Outside dia. 1 5/16in
> Dia at bottom of groove 1 3/32in
> Inside dia 25/64in
> ...


Thanks, I am away at the moment so I will do some accurate measurements and get back to you later in the week.


----------



## ashnook (Aug 4, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> I found this one for $50.00 locally near Detroit:
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/3146232192.html
> 
> Shipping may be your biggest issue, but if you have a friend here in the USA, have them check near their location.
> ...


Thanks for this, _I _am away at the moment so IK will get onto it later this week, thanks again.


----------



## ashnook (Aug 4, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Checking my old bearing, they are
> Outside dia. 1 5/16in
> Dia at bottom of groove 1 3/32in
> Inside dia 25/64in
> ...


They look perfect! I would like to relieve you of them Dave if you don't mind. You can find my details here, 
http://members.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=ashnook

email me and I will give you more infor if you need it. Also send me you address and I will get a local friend to send you some money to cover your costs. 

Many thanks for your help.

Brian


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A quick note so you know I read your reply.

Woo-hoo, the pack rat strikes again. :laughing:

I have only had these buried in a drawer since 1997, so almost like new. :icon_smile:

Happy to be relieved of these. 

I will mail in the next day or so. Tomorrow may be hectic day.


----------



## BBC3 (Aug 31, 2012)

Not to bud in as it sounds like its been resolved. I too was in the market for those. I got slick as I suspected that the bearings on the saws sears makes today were the same and I ordered some. They are identical. The problem is that I payed 50bucks for two. The bigger problem is that I was not so slick and just did not realize that my bearings had only come out of adjustment. They have a funky shaft on the bolt that has to be set correctly with threaded adjustments which I am assuming there are two allen head type pins in there on the left outside the bolt paths. I am guessin whatever was in those threaded holes is gone or just backed out some. But my bearings are 25years old and in poor condition so I started looking for giggles and found sets of 4 brand new on ebay for 15 bucks. They are apparently the same for many models, if not all with the concave grove style. I did also order two rails though as mine are badly rusted. Ironically the metal rails ARE available at sears and only 12 bucks each.. So now I get all four bearings and rails for less than 50 bucks. But for all future folks wondering about these, just ebay search the RAS Carriage bearings or look on ebay.


----------



## ashnook (Aug 4, 2012)

I also looked on ebay did not find anything that looked like mine - poor eyesight? Thanks to my new friend Dave Paine I am now happily up and running again, also took the opportunity to do a good clean-up and re-align of the set-up. Now works like new. Thanks again to Dave and this forum.



BBC3 said:


> Not to bud in as it sounds like its been resolved. I too was in the market for those. I got slick as I suspected that the bearings on the saws sears makes today were the same and I ordered some. They are identical. The problem is that I payed 50bucks for two. The bigger problem is that I was not so slick and just did not realize that my bearings had only come out of adjustment. They have a funky shaft on the bolt that has to be set correctly with threaded adjustments which I am assuming there are two allen head type pins in there on the left outside the bolt paths. I am guessin whatever was in those threaded holes is gone or just backed out some. But my bearings are 25years old and in poor condition so I started looking for giggles and found sets of 4 brand new on ebay for 15 bucks. They are apparently the same for many models, if not all with the concave grove style. I did also order two rails though as mine are badly rusted. Ironically the metal rails ARE available at sears and only 12 bucks each.. So now I get all four bearings and rails for less than 50 bucks. But for all future folks wondering about these, just ebay search the RAS Carriage bearings or look on ebay.


----------



## BBC3 (Aug 31, 2012)

And just for future onlookers searching... I think I could not find them either at first and the key was to used the term "Carriage Bearing", which I did not do initially...



 CRAFTSMAN/RIDG​ID RADIAL ARM SAW CARRIAGE BEARINGS 

Returns: Accepted within 14 days










Buy It Now
$15.00
*Time left:* *Time left:* 21d 2h 45m


----------

